# Know of any DIY soap display ideas?



## hellogorgeous (Nov 3, 2013)

Long story short, hubby's friend was supposed to make me soap displays for this coming weekend. He bailed. I'm left with no displays now and need to figure something out. Any ideas??

I'm not good with any sort of woodworking and really don't have time to go pick up supplies etc. So how can I display my soaps nicely using things on hand at home?? argh!! It's only a 6ft table and I usually don't have enough room so I was really counting on getting those soap displays made. But I guess I should have thought of a plan B.


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2013)

How about those cheap plastic drawer dividers or lazy susans. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000X1JZR0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036OQU4C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## kikajess (Nov 3, 2013)

Could you use boxes or bricks to make multiple levels on top of tables, cover them with sheets, table cloths, or fabric, to get something that looks kind of like this:


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 3, 2013)

lsg, those tiered ones would've been perfect! But I have no time to order them. 

kikajess, I'll have to see what I can find for boxes to see if I can do that. Hubby's friend was supposed to make me tiered wooden ones ... and I still want that look so it'll probably have to be boxes for now.


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 3, 2013)

For farmers market we often used large pieces of foam, like that come in a TV or appliance box. I would put a table cloth over the foam & place products in wicker baskets, propping them up on the foam & another layer of baskets sitting flat on table. I also used 3 ring binders, covered in fabric to prop up baskets. 
Any small drawers you have, like from your night stand can be used to hold product, or you can use the drawer with fabric draped over it as a riser to give height to your table. 
Do you have a cake or cupcake stand?  I have even glued a cheap plastic decorative charger (plate) onto a chunky style candle stick. Looked kind like a cake stand. Gave nice height & looks way cute!!!!   Check out DIY cupcake stands. There are some cute ones out there. 



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree, drawers, cake/cupcake stands, pretty dishes, baking pans and cookie sheets, old suitcases,baskets .. use anything you have several of. There's nothing wrong with lining them up directly on the table with cute paper signs next to them either! 





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I've got a few ideas now of what to do. I like the little chalkboard signs too - and I have chalkboard paint sitting here!


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 3, 2013)

Omg you won't believe this ... my sister in law's boyfriend heard I needed displays and just messaged me that he made some and is dropping them off tomorrow. All within a couple hours! I feel so blessed! Seriously in shock too. Here's what he made


----------



## Neve (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow that's great!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 4, 2013)

hellogorgeous said:


> Omg you won't believe this ... my sister in law's boyfriend heard I needed displays and just messaged me that he made some and is dropping them off tomorrow. All within a couple hours! I feel so blessed! Seriously in shock too. Here's what he made



Wow, he's a keeper!  Those are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome, what a great guy!


----------



## lsg (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, they look great too!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 4, 2013)

Those are great. Make sure to give him a lot of soap as a thank you, and also possibly cookies.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow! Those are perfect! What an angel.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Nov 5, 2013)

Yup I gave him some of hubby's homemade pumpkin beer and some beer soap.  Seriously such a relief I don't have to worry about these anymore. He said it took him all of 15 mins and if I need more to just let him know. I told my SIL to keep him around. lol


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 5, 2013)

They look great, and you're so lucky to have a friend like that around!  The guy who bailed seems like the more typical person who says yes to doing a favor.


----------

